
Burr/Feinstein Anti-Encryption Bill – It's More Ridiculous Than Expected - cgtyoder
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160408/08381934131/burr-feinstein-release-their-anti-encryption-bill-more-ridiculous-than-expected.shtml
======
Delfofthebla
I'm tired of all this "war on encryption" bullshit. Every week it's another
attempt. How much longer must I cower in fear of these ignorant lawmakers
trying to undermine the entire basis of security? Are they just going to keep
trying until something makes it through?

Will this ever fucking end?

~~~
ncr100
That tiredness is why it's called a War.

It's a fight few want to be involved in, and without mass involvement it will
be lost. The repercussions of losing are a huge step backwards for privacy and
security.

The lawmakers are failing to ideate properly.

They seem to be requesting what they need from an investigatorial perspective,
but combining that need with another request for how that need should be
fulfilled.

We technologists need to help bridge the gap of their need and how they can
accomplish it. That would be: to set expectations of the im-/possibility of
meeting their need.

Do that. Generate statements on what reality is for encryption. Don't get
distracted by the frustration of seeing "ignorant lawmakers" do their thing.
Help them ideate, shape the conversation, and win the war.

------
sdihehjnss
The funniest part is feinstein is California senator.

Know who San Francisco congress rep is?, pelosi another champion of freedom...

Voting doesn't work, it's a waste of time, our corrupt illegitimate government
will continue to violate every ethic and change every law which increases
their power.

Anyone who defends such monsters are no better than monsters themselves.

Again, the US government kills with impunity, tortures with impunity, commits
war crimes like the recent hospital bombi ng, has the highest incarceration
rate in the world... The list of goes on and on and yet people plug their ears
and bury their heads in the sand. We live in a police state, just accept the
truth.

~~~
redahs
There was 15% voter turnout for the 2012 primary in which Feinstein (49.5%)
and Emken (12.7%) were nominated. In other words Emken got on the ballot to
challenge Feinstein with only 1.9% of voter support.

California allows two members of the same party to win the nomination and
challenge each other in the general election.

To run a successful campaign to challenge incumbent Democrats with pro-liberty
Democrats in the general, you possibly only need to get ~ 2% voter turnout for
your candidates.

This is pretty feasible to do if California residents actually cared.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Senate_election_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Senate_election_in_California,_2012)

